# dyno plot?



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Im thinking about trading in mid-14 1/4mile integra for 350Z.

Any Z owner like to share the plot of his Z dynos?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

We'll have one in either the December or January Issue of www.NissanPerformanceMag.com

Stock the Z should pull low 14s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

I pulled 256 rwhp


Rest of info here:
http://my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13909


----------

